# My experiment with L-Theanine



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yesterday I decided to give L-Theanine another go. I tried it in the past and it did nothing but thats because I didnt take enough. Yeasterday I took 1 gram on an empty stomach and boy it wiped out my anxiety for an hour or more it felt like taking a benzo and even after that hour or so i felt more social and my anxiety was still a bit reduced for a few more hours. Honestly it felt like i took 2mg Klonopin but it just didnt last as long. It may work for you or maybe not. I've tried Kava powder in massive dose and it worked for about 15mins and tasted like crap so I dont like that option, tried a big dose of extract too and no dice. Valerian does nothing for me even with a big dose so I was suprised something natural actually worked for me. Well anyways just thought I'd share my experience maybe it will work for someone else too. I think I'm gonna try messing around with Phenibut next if I do I'll share my experience.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Take 800mg of theanine before bed. It has some major anxiolytic effects for me and I wake up refreshed and focused..without it I always wake up in a mental fog.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L-theanine in the gatorade focus drinks helped my depression feeling less depressed. not sure how much was in them though.


----------

